# Gas mileage recently dropped dramatically



## TaLen (Feb 12, 2005)

I have had my '00 Altima GXE for about a year now with just over 50k miles. 

I recently changed the spark plugs and cables to new performance bosch platinum+ quad tip plugs. According to the info with the plugs, they are already gapped for the altima and cannot be altered. So I left them alone. 

After I installed the new parts, my gas mileage went up slightly to about 23mpg in town for about two tanks. Suddenly my mileage started to drop leaving me now at about 15mpg. I checked them twice and didn't notice anything. 

Only other thing I noticed was carbon buildup on the spark plug in cylinder #2, although it did that even with the old plug. 

Any advice or ideas would greatly be appreciated.


----------

